# Temp gauge accuracy



## bigeateruk (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all, 

Need a bit of help. Am gonna fit a temp gauge to my smoke tonight but want to check its accuracy before doing so. What is he best way to do this?

Thanks in advane

BigeaterUK


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Bigeater, what type of temp gauge are you fitting? Is it a dial type of Electric/Electronic?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello. I assume you mean you bought a therm to fit into your smoker, not a stand alone digital.  Most of those temp gauges are off; off by more than you want to know.  Is there a adjustment nut or adjustment screw on that therm?  If not then you probably wasted a few quid.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello.  I'm sorry, I didn't answer your question.  To check your therm put it in boiling water and check reading, should be close to 100c..  Allow it to cool.  Then put it in a bowl of REALLY cold ice water and check reading, should be close to 0c,.  I didn't mean to rain on your parade before.  I really hate to tell new folks they may have wasted some money.  I know in my case every penny counts.  In the future please ask the question before the purchase and we will offer advice so you have as much info as possible before the purchase.  Hopefully in this case it was money VERY well spent.  If your new therm is inaccurate, look into the Maverick ET-732.  It is a dual probe digital therm that lets you see the temp inside the cooking chamber AND the IT of the joint you are smoking.  I have yet to buy mine but will be doing so.  Is a bit pricey but folks on the site claim it's the mutts nuts of therms.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Jun 7, 2014)

The other suggestion I'm guessing is to pop it in your home oven and check it against various temps from 100c upwards and see if it corresponds ?


----------



## baz senior (Jun 7, 2014)

I have got to agree with Danny, I got the Maverick ET-732 for a present a couple of years ago, and it just takes all the hassle out of the job. You know what your smoker is doing and where your food is at. You can set alarms on it, so if the temp goes too high or too low, then you know before it's a problem.
OK, it costs a few bob, mine had to be prezzies in lieu, but it takes the guesswork out of things.

The bolt on thermometer I fitted to my smoker is not anywhere near accurate, and it differs across the temp gradient.

I would say you need to know what both the smoker temp, and the core temp of your food is to get it right, as the variables such as the ambient air temp have such a big effect. I did the Xmas joint of Beef in the smoker, and couldn't get it to 220f, I had to put old blankets on to insulate it. Then it was happy. I hope that helps.


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2014)

Baz Senior said:


> I did the Xmas joint of Beef in the smoker, and couldn't get it to 220f, I had to put old blankets on to insulate it.


The Christmas turkey and any meat joints are always done in the Weber here as it gives them so much more flavour, and cooking by temperature means that they are always moist and not overcooked. The blankets are a good tip from Baz - I use an old fire blanket. I often use it when smoking in the winter or on windy days. Just don't use one that you expect to use for something else afterwards...


----------

